# Injectable vitamins



## butthole69 (Mar 26, 2013)

Does anyone here use injectable vitamins? I use an injectable B complex, b12, and glutathione. I do 1mL of b complex and glutathione once every 5 days IM and I use the b12 if I'm doing a subQ shot and have room left in the barrel.

There are good products out there available from horse supply stores. If anyone has recommendations for good sources please post them or PM me (I don't know what the rules are on this since they're legal vitamins).

I'm personally looking for a vitamin C product that specifically says that it is sodium ascorbate and not ascorbic acid. I think the sodium ascorbate won't burn going in, and an injectable vitamin C product would allow the user to megadose vitamin C without the GI issues like diarrhea.


----------



## AnaSCI (Mar 26, 2013)

Our sponsor here Synthetek offers great vitamins for injection.


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 28, 2013)

Not lately . I used vet b12 and complex also years ago.I used a multimineral 
injectable(vet) that was awesome. Can't remember the name of that one off hand .
Best bet on the b12 would be synthetek. T


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah I like a 1000iu b12 per week ..kinda keeps me in order. Thinking on some inj aminos for a pct addition..any thots? Thanks ib


----------



## tripletotal (Mar 29, 2013)

Regarding the mega-dosed vitamin C without the gastric issues: there's a liposomally encapsulated vitamin C (several brands, actually) that gives injectable bioavailability, absorption, and dose ability without the gastric problems.

One brand is Altrient C,, but there are others that might even be better.


----------



## tripletotal (Mar 29, 2013)

To be clear (which I wasn't) this an oral form of C i'm talking about


----------



## butthole69 (Apr 1, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Yeah I like a 1000iu b12 per week ..kinda keeps me in order. Thinking on some inj aminos for a pct addition..any thots? Thanks ib



Yea, I use a product that has 100mg/mL arginine 200mg/mL OKG (arginine derivative), and 20mg/mL of magnesium and potassium called Heptam or "Energy Max."

If you're looking for a BCAA type product, you would need to administer it via IV drip, because to get 20 grams of aminos from a liquid product you will probably need to take 50mL of fluid. My guess is that you would also need to watch out for things like hemolysis and pH issues. Could be a good idea to take along with electrolyte ringers before a show.


----------



## K1 (Jun 3, 2013)

Check out Synthetek's Synthelamin...Best b12 product I've ever used!


----------



## butthole69 (Jun 3, 2013)

Okay I will check it out. I prefer smelly dark brown b-complex even though it really stings going in. I have been using antihistamines to boost appetite.


----------



## Lara (Jun 22, 2013)

Honestly speaking, I have not try this but a friend of mine has take such vitamins. According to him, that was a really good and effective way to achieve your goals but with the passage of time, It's side effects starting effective me...


----------

